# Deep Ochre, London



## dsankt (Aug 19, 2008)

Take a quick look at Teh Map (haha good luck sucker) and you'll notice a long blue line, indicating a storm relief sewer running through Tower Hamlets and north up into Hackney. This monster is Deep Ochre. Follow it far enough north and it merges with Heavy Mettle and continues West up past Holloway. It's a gorgeous 4.5mile walk, crossing all 5 intercepting sewers (Low Level 1 & 2, Middle Level 1 & 2, High Level) in curious and interesting junctions. Ch-check it.


*Mettle*





_One of the many chambers in the upstream region of Heavy Mettle._


*ORLY?*




_ya rly._


*Quads*




_Leatheroaks approved._


*Desaturate*




_Looking downstream towards the staircase from inside the junction._


*Boom boom room*




_Loops and Nel at the ORLY junction of Deep Ochre and Heavy Mettle._


*Mettle Chamber*






*Mettle Chamber*






*Chains*




_What we believe is the western end of the North London Flood Relief - miles and miles of featureless concrete._

*Fritzl*




_So I met plouf and her friend, said they're 18.... but look like they're 16. Loops and I are in viz and thigh rubber, the girls in wellies and skate clothes. There are people around everywhere but we pop the cover and send them in first, looking to all the world like Mr Fucking Fritzl. 

We start to follow them down and up rolls this pikey guy - kinda built, shaved head, no shirt, pitbull. He's jabbering in some fucking dialect I don't understand, something about the girls having balls because they went first. The girls are yelling back up the shaft, in french. 

Pikey man declares he wants to come to. *sigh*. We convince him otherwise because it's a sewer and he's sporting thongs and no shirt. It's maze down there mate and you have no lights, and a dog. 

He walks away for a second so I crank the manhole shut above us and start to climb then about halfway down the cover magically pops opens above. Pikey must have used his teeth or something, cos he sure didn't have a manhole key. Surprised he didn't steal it for scrap to be honest. He yells some more, then shuts the manhole and all goes quiet._


*Loops*




_Deep ochre delivers end to end._


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL @ the pikey bit


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 19, 2008)

Do you ever sleep??


----------



## stesh (Aug 19, 2008)

Top photos


----------



## Pegasus2 (Aug 20, 2008)

yea, nice clear photos!

What camera did you use?


----------



## dsankt (Aug 20, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Do you ever sleep??



Only when there is nothing else to do.




Pegasus2 said:


> yea, nice clear photos!
> 
> What camera did you use?



Thanks, canon 1ds.


----------



## thecollector (Aug 20, 2008)

Top photos!!


----------



## fezzyben (Aug 21, 2008)

amazing report and write up as usual


----------



## MD (Aug 21, 2008)

great pictures 
and a good write up too


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 21, 2008)

I've spent far too long over the last couple of days looking at your recent output, great stuff, but ffs give me a chance to take it all in. Really good stuff, chaps.

TnM


----------



## Pegasus2 (Aug 22, 2008)

dsankt said:


> Thanks, canon 1ds.



clucking bell, thats an expensive bit of kit. I think I'll stick with my P200 for now


----------

